# Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht



## Xyra (26. Februar 2014)

*Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Hi,

das durch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung der LED- oder auch LCD-Monitore  ausgestrahlte blaue Licht soll auf Dauer ja schädlich für die Augen  sein.
Es gibt ja auch diese Brillen mit gelben Gläsern, die den Blauanteil  komplett herausfiltern oder man kann auch das blaue Licht am Monitor  ausschalten, dann wird das Bild ja auch gelblich. 
Dann kann man aber die  blauen Farbtöne nicht mehr erkennen.

Gibt es auch moderne Monitore, die keinen so großen Anteil an blauem  Licht ausstrahlen, man aber blaue Farbtöne trotzdem gut erkennen kann?
Was haltet ihr von den PC-Brillen mit den gelben Gläsern?

Vielen Dank für eure Antowrten!

Viele Grüße,

Xyra


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Zig millionen von Menschen arbeiten bzw sitzen täglich vor den Flimmerkisten und niemand ist an einem blauen Licht jemals gestorben, nichtmal durch Rambos blaues Knicklich ist einer ums Leben gekommen oder erblindet . Solange du nicht mit deinen Augen den Monitor berührst ist doch alles im Lot. Zudem kann man die Lichtstärke von Munitoren selber einstellen von grell bis fast düster.


----------



## Kotor (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Halte nichts von gelben PC Brillen .... früher gabs so "Filter" über den Röhrenmonitoren, die die Helligkeit runterstellten und was weiß ich  gefiltert haben.

Ich würde mir da keine Gedanken machen, jedoch bin ich mit Kerkilabro's Antwort und 2x "gefällt mir" nicht zufrieden.
"Nur weil blaue Farbe in einem Film vorkommt" .... ist ein absolut schlechtes und nicht wissenschaftliches Beispiel !

Ich würds mal so sagen: jedes elektr. Gerät strahlt was aus .... ein Monitor Licht in versch. Wellenlängen, WLAN, Handy, ... Funkwellen ... alles Elektrosmog ! 

Schädlich fürs Aug oder allg. für den Menschen, weiß eh niemand.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Zig millionen von Menschen arbeiten bzw sitzen täglich vor den Flimmerkisten und niemand ist an einem blauen Licht jemals gestorben, nichtmal durch Rambos blaues Knicklich ist einer ums Leben gekommen oder erblindet . Solange du nicht mit deinen Augen den Monitor berührst ist doch alles im Lot. Zudem kann man die Lichtstärke von Munitoren selber einstellen von grell bis fast düster.


 Nur weil niemand daran stirbt, heisst das nicht das es gut für die Augen ist.
Früher haben die Leute auch geraucht ohne Ende, bis dann mal einer herausgefunden hat, dass es schädlich ist.

Zum Thema:
Ja, es gibt solche Monitore und auch solche Brillen.
BenQ hat ein paar Monitore im Angebot und auch Asus bietet mit dem VN289Q einen solchen an.


----------



## Xyra (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ja, es gibt solche Monitore und auch solche Brillen.
> BenQ hat ein paar Monitore im Angebot und auch Asus bietet mit dem VN289Q einen solchen an.


 
Der von dir vorgeschlagene Monitor von Asus ist aber auch ein LED-Monitor, was ist denn an dem anders als bei den anderen?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2014)

Das sind alles LED Monitore, es gibt quasi fast nichts anderes mehr.
Led beschreibt nur die Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



Xyra schrieb:


> Gibt es auch moderne Monitore, die keinen so großen Anteil an blauem  Licht ausstrahlen, man aber blaue Farbtöne trotzdem gut erkennen kann?
> Was haltet ihr von den PC-Brillen mit den gelben Gläsern?


 
Zwangsläufig nein.
Wenn der Bildschirm das Licht nicht ausstrahlt, kann es entsprechend nicht dargestellt und nicht erkannt werden. Alleine deswegen wird wohl kein (üblicher) Bildschirm standardmäßig so verkauft werden. Was Du natürlich machen könntest, wäre eine manuelle Anpassung der Farbkanäle. Viele Bildschirme bieten die Möglichkeit, Rot-, Grün- und Blaukanal einzeln einzustellen. Drehst Du hier den Blauanteil stark runter, wird entsprechend kaum noch blaues Licht nach außen dringen. Dementsprechend stark wird der Farbstich natürlich sein.
Anzumerken sei noch, dass aktuelle LCD-Bildschirme üblicherweise mit White-LEDs arbeiten, die tatsächlich blaue LEDs mit gelber Farbschicht sind. An deren Farbspektrum wirst Du auch mit gerade genannter Methode nichts ändern können, da Du "nur" die Helligkeit des Farbkanals, also des entsprechenden Farbfilters beeinflusst. "nur" in Anführungszeichen, da es auch schon den gewünschten Effekt bringt.

Ist blaues Licht überhaupt schädlich? Jein. Bekanntermaßen ist ultraviolettes Licht auf Dauer schädlich, da es unter anderem zur Linsentrübung und Hornhauttrübung führt. Dabei sind natürlich auch die Dauer und die Intensität der Bestrahlung zwei wichtige von vielen Faktoren. Der Verdacht liegt nun u.a. durch manche Untersuchung nahe, dass tief blaues Licht (im sichtbaren Bereich, aber nahe am UV-Bereich) ähnliche Effekte haben kann. Gemeint ist hier übrigens kein sattes "Meeresblau", sondern wirklich tiefes blau bis violett. Daher gibt es auch manche Sonnenbrillen, die abseits von UV auch diese Anteile absorbieren (wenn überhaupt, mein Prof hat da mal interessante Sachen entdeckt).
Ich persönlich würde behaupten, dass heutige Bildschirme eine zu geringe Strahldichte besitzen, als dass man sich da Gedanken machen muss. Sonnige Tage draußen dürften da deutlich anstrengender sein.

Was die Brillen angeht: Meines Wissens sollen gelbe Gläser für ein höheres Kontrastempfinden sorgen. Das könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass bei Tagsehen die höchste Helligkeits- und Kontrastempfindung im gelben Bereich liegt. Das Ausfiltern viele Farben und damit Verfälschen der Farbwahrnehmung ist hier also ganz bewusst. Etwaige gesundheitliche Vorteile sind dabei nur Nebensache.


----------



## Deschemi (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur weil niemand daran stirbt, heisst das nicht das es gut für die Augen ist.
> Früher haben die Leute auch geraucht ohne Ende, bis dann mal einer herausgefunden hat, dass es schädlich ist.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> ...


 
Der Blaulichtanteil ist nicht direkt schädlich aber er hält dich wach. Wenn du also kurz bevor du ins Bett gehst noch am Computer sitzt, wirst du anschließend schlechter einschlafen können. 

Es gibt übrigens auch entsprechende Studien, wie man durch passende Beleuchtung die innere Uhr von Schichtarbeitern verändern kann um ihre Leistung zu optimieren und die Belastung durch die Schichtarbeit zu verringern.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (2. März 2014)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



Deschemi schrieb:


> Der Blaulichtanteil ist nicht direkt schädlich aber er hält dich wach. Wenn du also kurz bevor du ins Bett gehst noch am Computer sitzt, wirst du anschließend schlechter einschlafen können.
> 
> Es gibt übrigens auch entsprechende Studien, wie man durch passende Beleuchtung die innere Uhr von Schichtarbeitern verändern kann um ihre Leistung zu optimieren und die Belastung durch die Schichtarbeit zu verringern.


 
Stimmt, den Aspekt gibt es auch noch. Der Spaß dabei: Wie sich gezeigt hat kann weniger helles Licht mit blauem Anteil den (unbewussten) Eindruck der Dämmerung erzeugen und damit die Müdigkeit wieder fördern.


----------



## alex1510 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Auch wenn das Thema uralt ist möchte ich als Augenootikermeister was fachliches dazu beitragen was auch 100% stimmt 

Das Licht, das auf und in unsere Augen trifft, unterteilt man in sichtbares Licht – zwischen einer Wellenlänge von 380 und 780 nm – und nicht sichtbares Licht, das sich im ultravioletten Bereich (sogenanntes UV-Licht) und im Infrarotbereich (IR-Licht) bewegt. Blaues Licht regt unser Hormonhaushalt an. Auch werden Vitamine angeregt und blaues Licht ist für unsere Psyche und Schlafrythmus wichtig.

Seit 2009 gibt es nur noch Energiesparlampen. LED Lichter, alle Flachbildschirme - PC, Tablet, Handy, Fernseh- strahlen viel blaues Licht im 380 bis 500 nm Bereich aus. Wird als „High Energy Visible (HEV) Light“ bezeichnet. Auch Xenon Scheinwerfer gehören dazu. Kennen bestimmt viele das es nachts blendet. Dieses Licht überfordert unsere Augen und ist auf Dauer schädlich. Man bekommt im Alter Augenkrankheiten dadurch. Photoretinitis, also eine Schädigung der Netzhaut, AMD, grauer Star (Linsentrübung). Dies wird natürlich durch UV Strahlung noch verstärkt. 

Also ist ein Gesundheitschutz sehr wichtig. Mit einer Veredelung auf dem Brillenglas kann man da sehr gut entgegen wirken. Das wichtige Blaue Licht, also das für Hormonhaushalt etc. wird durch gelassen und das schädliche blaue Licht nicht. Auch haben diese Gläser einen LSF 35 und sind föllig farblos. Selber UV Schutz wie eine Sonnenbrille. Ich bin der Meinung das sollte jeder tragen. Man kann sogar sagen das man sich als Brillenträger deutlich besser schützen kann. Wären nur die doofen Sehstärken nicht 

Eine gelbes oder orangenes Brillenglas ist ein Kantenfilter. Hiermit wird das komplette blaue Licht eliminiert. Dies bringt bei Dämmerung und Nachts einen guten Kontrast. Allerdings verfälscht es das Farbensehen und ist bedingt im Straßenverkehr geeignet. Da ja das wichtige blaue Licht nicht mehr ins Auge kommt ist dieses Glas nicht zu empfehlen. Nur für kurzes Tragen bei Radsport, Ballsport  in dunklen Hallen...

Am Monitor würde nur helfen das blaue Licht komplett abzustellen, allerdings sehen wir dann keine blaue Farbe mehr. Sinn macht hier für Brillenträger ein oben erwähntes Glas. Für Nicht-Brillenträger gibt es für den Bildschirm spezielle Folien die das schädliche Licht filtern. Auf Handys gibt es bestimmte APPs oder Nacht-Modus.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig auf klären. Wer noch fragen hat kann mir gerne schreiben. Ich helfe bei Fragen uns Auge immer gerne aus weil man darüber viel zu wenig weiß. Natürlich kostenlos


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



alex1510 schrieb:


> Man bekommt im Alter Augenkrankheiten dadurch. Photoretinitis, also eine Schädigung der Netzhaut, AMD, grauer Star (Linsentrübung). Dies wird natürlich durch UV Strahlung noch verstärkt.



Das ich im Alter mal AMD als Augenkrankheit bekomme  So hässlich finde ich denen ihre Teile nun auch mal wieder nicht ^^


----------



## alex1510 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Was meinst du welche Teile? Die orangenen Gläser?  Also meins wäre es nicht


----------



## kleinerEisbär (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



alex1510 schrieb:


> Was meinst du welche Teile? Die orangenen Gläser?  Also meins wäre es nicht



Du bist in einem Computer Hardware Forum unterwegs und kennst die monumentale geschichtliche Bedeutung von AMD nicht?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

AMD = Abkürzung für Altersbedingte Makuladegeneration... :schief :


----------



## alex1510 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



1and1 schrieb:


> Du bist in einem Computer Hardware Forum unterwegs und kennst die monumentale geschichtliche Bedeutung von AMD nicht?



Klar weiß ich was AMD ist sonst wäre ich wohl falsch im Job  Zudem hätte ich Sie ja dann auch nicht erwähnt! Die AMD ist eine Alterserkrankung die durch blaues schädliches Licht verstärkt wird.  Meine Frage ging auf das "so hässlich finde ich denen ihre Teile nun auch wieder nicht"

Ich verstehe nicht auf was das bezogen ist?  Ich habe gedacht auf die orangenen Gläser die dann diese AMD erkrankten Personen tragen...


----------



## Defenz0r (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

f.lux: software to make your life better

Angenehm


----------



## FlyingPC (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> f.lux: software to make your life better
> 
> Angenehm


Benutze es auch schon lange und kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## alex1510 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt  aber ist doch gut! Denkt aber an allen sonstigen Lampen und Lichter 

Dann kann das Thema ja eingestampft werden


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*

Ich hab mir vor etwa einem Jahr so ne Brille geholt. Hat ne leicht gelbe Tönung aber nach 10 Minuten am PC fällt das nicht mehr auf. Dafür werde ich deutlich weniger müde und auch das Brennen jnd Austrocknen ist besser geworden. Sehr gute Sache finde ich. Gäbe es auch in einer nicht getönten Fassung und sogar korrigiert für alle die das brauchen. Meine Augen sind mir das wert


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor etwa einem Jahr so ne Brille geholt. Hat ne leicht gelbe Tönung aber nach 10 Minuten am PC fällt das nicht mehr auf. Dafür werde ich deutlich weniger müde und auch das Brennen jnd Austrocknen ist besser geworden. Sehr gute Sache finde ich. Gäbe es auch in einer nicht getönten Fassung und sogar korrigiert für alle die das brauchen. Meine Augen sind mir das wert



Gegen das Brennen und Austrocknen hilft ab und zu mal Blinzeln ...


----------



## Rolk (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Monitore ohne schädliches blaues Licht*



alex1510 schrieb:


> Klar weiß ich was AMD ist sonst wäre ich wohl falsch im Job  Zudem hätte ich Sie ja dann auch nicht erwähnt! Die AMD ist eine Alterserkrankung die durch blaues schädliches Licht verstärkt wird.  Meine Frage ging auf das "so hässlich finde ich denen ihre Teile nun auch wieder nicht"
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht auf was das bezogen ist?  Ich habe gedacht auf die orangenen Gläser die dann diese AMD erkrankten Personen tragen...



Das war wohl eine Anspielung darauf, dass in einem Hardwareforum 99,9999999% der user AMD mit etwas anderem als einer Augenerkrankung in Verbindung bringen dürften.


----------

